# OMG!! My bird jumped into the blender...



## Guest (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay this is ridiculous, I turned my back for what seemed to be only a few seconds and when I turned around I saw my tiel inside my blender sitting at the very bottom on top of the blades trying to climb back out! OMG I nearly had heart attack. Normally I always have the lid on the blender but I was trying to let it dry out first.

I felt all the blades with my finger and thankfully the blades were not as sharp as I thought they were thank goodness or my tiel would have really been in big trouble! Luckily he didn't get hurt... I won't make this dumb mistake again. The lid stays on the container at all times and I'll dry out the container turned upside down from now on, oops! 

Not sure what on earth prompted him to jump inside the blender container... there was nothing in there asides from the scary looking blender blades at the bottom, yikes.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Whew! That was a close one! Glad he is OK and didn't get hurt! At least it wasn't the toilet


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That would have been freaky!  So glad lil Rascal is okay! He's living up to his name for sure 

My only assumption as to why he jumped into the blender is that he might've thought it looked like a good nesting spot?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You certainly gave him the right name! Silly boy does have some adventures, doesn't he?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

First the frying pan, now the blender... He sure does have a desire to be dinner, doesn't he? :rofl:


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

No, no, we don't want a Cockatiel Energy Drink! So glad you got his little silly self out of there. They sure do get into things don't they?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2015)

Amz said:


> First the frying pan, now the blender... He sure does have a desire to be dinner, doesn't he? :rofl:


LOL, sure seems it doesn't it? 

Here's a close up pic of the blade in the blender. Now if you saw those scary looking blades would you decide to jump right into them? I think not! He does like to go into empty zip lock container boxes (pretending it's a nest and attacking my hand if I go near it). Crazy bird!

EDIT: I REALLY need to clean my blender container... I clean it super well after each use but the sides have that gross looking film on it after a while.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2015)

Francesca said:


> No, no, we don't want a Cockatiel Energy Drink! So glad you got his little silly self out of there. They sure do get into things don't they?


Oh come on, you've got to try my "Cockatiel Protein Smoothie" it's got real ingredients super FRESH and tasty!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like he has a new position as Smoothie Supervisor, and is watching to see you do things properly. How cute!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2015)

Rascal the "Smoothie Supervisor" has tasted my smoothie a few times and is NOT a fan of my smoothies at all lol

My smoothies are jam packed with tons of fruits and greens (kale, spinach etc), one tablespoon of flax seeds sometimes hemp seeds etc... it looks like it's super tasty before it's blended but once it's blended it turns into this nasty looking brownish thick gooey sludge that looks like it came from a polluted swamp and sort of taste like poop. I force it down because it's super healthy... but it's not easy getting it down. My tiel is a PIG and eats anything and everything except for my smoothies!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You missed an ingredient. Just shove the little bird sitting on the edge in there and you've got a culinary masterpiece. Of course I don't think it would be vegan anymore :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> You missed an ingredient. Just shove the little bird sitting on the edge in there and you've got a culinary masterpiece. Of course I don't think it would be vegan anymore :innocent:


LOL, if only Lil' Rascal knew what was being said about him... he'd flee for his life. 

I just started body building 4 months ago and people at the gym always ask where I get my protein (because they know I'm vegan "whole foods plant based" and they don't realize there is protein in everything and I get PLENTY of protein with NO protein supplements, no issues in that department!) but I showed a few people that photo (bird protein smoothie) and a couple of them actually thought I was serious!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Juliet said:


> Rascal the "Smoothie Supervisor" has tasted my smoothie a few times and is NOT a fan of my smoothies at all lol
> 
> My smoothies are jam packed with tons of fruits and greens (kale, spinach etc), one tablespoon of flax seeds sometimes hemp seeds etc... it looks like it's super tasty before it's blended but once it's blended it turns into this nasty looking brownish thick gooey sludge that looks like it came from a polluted swamp and sort of taste like poop. I force it down because it's super healthy... but it's not easy getting it down. My tiel is a PIG and eats anything and everything except for my smoothies!


Yay, a fellow smoothie-drinker!!! :thumbu: I drink a fruit smoothie for breakfast every morning (sometimes I put in greens). I have been doing it for 2 years now and my skin looks amazing, so much better than when I was younger because of all the detoxing.  I agree with you that it usually becomes a yucky muddy brown colour that doesn't taste all that good but like you, I drink it for the health and beauty benefits. However, lately I have decided to be a little kinder to myself so I am making them taste better by putting in sweeter fruits and using sweetened almond milk. I have not tried putting in seeds yet but will soon.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm vegan too! I'm no body builder though - unless you count my houmous tummy as 'building'  Kudos to you, Juliet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> I'm vegan too! I'm no body builder though - unless you count my houmous tummy as 'building'  Kudos to you, Juliet!


Super fantastic! I give you a virtual high five! 

I LOVE Dr. Colin Campbell, Dr. Caldwell Esselstyn, Dr. John McDougall, Dr. Dean Ornish they are all my heroes.... add "Forks Over Knives", "Earthlings" and "Cowspiracy" video documentaries to that list... everyone should watch these documentaries they are eye opening and life changing. I have 2 very serious autoimmune diseases (MS and hasimotos) which I managed to put into full remission (NO toxic big pharma drugs) all through diet. Being a "whole foods plant based" vegan shaved my life!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2015)

Annie said:


> Yay, a fellow smoothie-drinker!!! :thumbu: I drink a fruit smoothie for breakfast every morning (sometimes I put in greens). I have been doing it for 2 years now and my skin looks amazing, so much better than when I was younger because of all the detoxing.  I agree with you that it usually becomes a yucky muddy brown colour that doesn't taste all that good but like you, I drink it for the health and beauty benefits. However, lately I have decided to be a little kinder to myself so I am making them taste better by putting in sweeter fruits and using sweetened almond milk. I have not tried putting in seeds yet but will soon.


I used to have HORRIBLE HORRIBLY bad acne all over my face and back. I managed to cure it last year (by modifying my diet) within just a month and now people constantly compliment me on my skin... my skin has this glow now. It has worked miracles. Food can either be your poison or your medicine. Food is my medicine. Eating healthy is so much FUN I LOVE it (asides from that nasty smoothie I force down LOL). It's one of my passions for sure... eating healthy that is.... I know I could make my smoothies taste much better by adding more fruit and less greens but I always still put TONS of various greens it it LOL and then regret it when it's time to drink it.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Juliet said:


> Super fantastic! I give you a virtual high five!
> 
> I LOVE Dr. Colin Campbell, Dr. Caldwell Esselstyn, Dr. John McDougall, Dr. Dean Ornish they are all my heroes.... add "Forks Over Knives", "Earthlings" and "Cowspiracy" video documentaries to that list... everyone should watch these documentaries they are eye opening and life changing. I have 2 very serious autoimmune diseases (MS and hasimotos) which I managed to put into full remission (NO toxic big pharma drugs) all through diet. Being a "whole foods plant based" vegan shaved my life!


Wow what an amazing testimony! I've been lucky (touch wood) in that I've never had to contend with anything like that. Still, being whole foods plant based has changed my energy levels for the better. One thing I've noticed (other than better digestion obvs!) is that my body can metabolise my food really fast. My perfect time to run is about two-three hours after my main meal of the day. At that point my body is just pumping all that fuel and I can run faster and further than any other time.

It's great how all over the world people's diets are shifting via the people and media that you've mentioned. My town has a massive veggie/vegan community (we are shooting for 'veggie capital of Europe!') and it seems everywhere I go I run into other people who are changing their diets for the good of all too. Including here!  x


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> Wow what an amazing testimony! I've been lucky (touch wood) in that I've never had to contend with anything like that. Still, being whole foods plant based has changed my energy levels for the better. One thing I've noticed (other than better digestion obvs!) is that my body can metabolise my food really fast. My perfect time to run is about two-three hours after my main meal of the day. At that point my body is just pumping all that fuel and I can run faster and further than any other time.
> 
> It's great how all over the world people's diets are shifting via the people and media that you've mentioned. My town has a massive veggie/vegan community (we are shooting for 'veggie capital of Europe!') and it seems everywhere I go I run into other people who are changing their diets for the good of all too. Including here!  x



Oh gosh yes, my energy is through the roof!! I literally wake up every morning at 6am naturally (I used to drag myself out of bed and was NEVER a morning person, noway) and do yoga early morning at home before body building at the gym. It is ABSURD what a HUGE difference it has made. I was vegetarian for 9 yrs (never for my health, I just did it for ethical reasons) and ate horribly unhealthy, but last year I went "whole foods plant based" vegan for my HEALTH and WOW!!! I love it and it is SUPER EASY being vegan. I showed this to my boss and he stopped drinking dairy finally: https://youtu.be/bzidE1DbzFY

I also eat almost 4,000 calories a day (as much a possible, a LOT!) I use www.cronometer.com and slam in as many fruits, veges, starches, legumes (tiny amount of nuts/seeds) as I can each day... NO processed foods and NO oil... I cook with water no oils 

My hero Dr. Caldwell Esselstyn on oil:
https://youtu.be/b_o4YBQPKtQ


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Juliet and Charlotte,

(We are getting awfully off-topic but it's fun to share healthy-eating tips!) 

Such amazing stories! Yes I have watched Fork Over Knives also and I have been vegetarian for over 20 years now. Like Juliet, I was not eating healthy despite being vegetarian. Then 2 years ago I read the book "The Beauty Detox Solution" by Kimberly Snyder and have been drinking the smoothies ever since. It is the BEST book I have ever read on how to eat, what to eat and when to eat what because there is a whole science behind it, and people who don't educate themselves about it end up eating the wrong stuff or the good stuff but at wrong times and in wrong combinations. (For example, NEVER eat fruits after a heavy meal but no one ever listens to me when I try to tell them! ) 

When I was a teenager my skin was SO oily and I constantly had pimples, maybe not as bad as Juliet but it was pretty bad. So embarrassing. Talk about a confidence-killer! And now my skin GLOWS with perfection, as Juliet puts it, and I am not even wearing any powder or anything. If only I had skin like this when I was a teenager, I think my life would have turned out a bit differently because I would have had the confidence to do a lot more stuff. I am 37 but people tell me I look like I'm 22. I am only 7 years younger than my husband but I look like I'm 20 years younger than him, ha ha ha! Luckily I'm Asian and he is Caucasian, otherwise when we go out, people will think we are father and daughter! :rofl:

I look forward to checking out the links you posted. (I don't drink milk anymore but I'm not vegan. I love cheese waaaaay too much.  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2015)

Annie said:


> Juliet and Charlotte,
> 
> (We are getting awfully off-topic but it's fun to share healthy-eating tips!)
> 
> ...



Annie, if you truly value your health I would avoid cheese like the plague unless you want to drastically increase your risk of heart disease and cancer (CASEIN, and raise your IGF-1 hormone) and/or like to see severely abused cows with bloody open wounds, prolapsed uteruses, pus-filled infections etc. Dairy is filled with bacteria and PUS. 

I simply CANNOT support the meat/dairy industry and dairy farms are HORRENDOUS. Only a sociopath can do these things to another living being. Check this following link out (and this isn't even showing the WORST of what is going on) at ALL dairy farms, yes ALL of them slaughtering and milking cows needlessly for the masses.

Watch video here: dairy.mercyforanimals.org

You don't drink dairy but you eat cheese??? Cheese IS dairy! There are so many far healthier and ethical alternatives. I used to be ADDICTED to cheese, now it doesn't even ever cross my mind... but there are vegan cheese alternative which are far healthier than PUS (aka dairy). Try them 

Humans are the only mammals that drink the secretions (infected fluids I should say) from other species. The dairy industry is a zillion dollar business, they are huge and so powerful it's mind boggling. Dairy industry does a fantastic job of BRAIN WASHING the population into thinking dairy is HEALTH food, the OPPOSITE is the truth!! All one has to do to know the truth is follow the MONEY.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> I don't drink milk anymore but I'm not vegan. I love cheese waaaaay too much.


To add to what Juliet said, here's some practical (if unsolicited!) foodie talk...

I used to love cheese. I was Charlie the cheese. But when I gave it up, I never once missed it! This is partially to do with the fact that cheese is very addictive and once you stop the cravings will go way down. But in addition to that, I replaced cheese with other nice things so that the psychological space cheese used to occupy is filled (yes, I take food this seriously ). Don't necessarily go straight to vegan cheeses - they will always be a disappointment to the cheese lover! I personally love houmous and antipasti as a starter or even as an after dinner treat (in place of the desert cheese board). I also love love LOVE this vegan tofu-based pesto from Sacla. I spread it on hot crumpets and it totally replaces cheese on toast for those times you want to be naughty! Of course these are slightly less than healthy treats, but then so is cheese! 

I think the most important things in going vegan are to be educated and be nice to yourself about it. Replace one thing at a time and tell yourself you're not making any big scary rules, you're just trying something different each day/week/whatever. I'm totally committed now, but although I aspired to be I never aimed to be. I just slowly reviewed my choices one by one, learning as I went. Best way to anything


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't eat any processed foods at all anymore and I don't miss eating processed JUNK (so no vegan cheese for me, no thanks). I used to eat so many processed junk foods it's insane. I was a junk food addict. I stopped cold turkey... I didn't mess around with eliminating one thing then another. I simply made the decision to respect my health, end of story. I didn't beat around the bush. It wasn't even necessary to do so because the foods I am eating tastes amazing. There simply is NO deprivation. It's crazy how I don't even crave the junk anymore.

I now stuff myself with tons of fruits, veges, legumes, some grains and a small amount of nuts/seeds. I ate pizza and french fries last night. LOL, it sounds like I ate very unhealthy junk foods yesterday doesn't it? 

Not so, I baked the french fries on parchment paper with NO oil (450 degrees 28-30 min). The french fries came out super crispy n'' crunchy as if they were fried in oil but they weren't! I also basked my gluten free pizza (with NO animal products - no eggs) and no PUS (aka cheese)... no artery clogging, greasy, disease causing animal secretions spread on my pizza crust... Noway hosay!

A "whole foods plant based" diet should be a persons dream come to true... that is if they LOVE to eat like a PIG and LOVE foods as much as I do. You can eat like a pig and not end up looking like one. Google Dr John McDougall.... check out what he is promoting... there are tons of recipes... simply start with 3 different ones and add from there, it's easy and so much fun to eat healthy!

I love taking pictures of my foods because I'm a weirdo. Here are some pics of my homemade french fries, pizza etc. Lil' Rascal always gets first bite


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry getting carried away with all the food pics, my bad


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's one of Lil' Rascal's favorite meals. Look at how the sweet potato is that oozing in the oven. Yummy


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh wow that all looks amazing! Murray loves sweet potato too - she had it for tea this evening 

In my financially strapped/transportless/doctoral research situation I think I would have found the overnight transition totally overwhelming. I needed time to learn the ropes alongside everything else in my life, find new foods, find where I could get them close by, learn to cook them etc. For me, respect meant giving myself that time. There again, I guess you were coming from a different background to me in that you were poorly and eating a lot of junk foods as you say, whereas I've always been lucky in the health department (touch wood) and was just looking to make better choices. Different strokes eh?!

I love the one of Lil Rascal getting a sneaky bite off your plate  What a cutiepie! x


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will google Dr. McDougall.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2015)

Annie said:


> Thanks for the info. I will google Dr. McDougall.



Check out his speeches on youtube. His speeches are very educational. I also love to watch dr colin campbell "the china study" and dr caldwell esselstyn.


----------

